# be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend



## Pinchen1609 (27. Mai 2014)

*be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

So........ hallo Support einige Beiträge aus einem anderen Post haben mich bewogen mal nachzufragen was da dran ist an aussagen wie die Folgende ZB.


Dein PowerZone ist Singelrail und damit Brandgefährdend! Zudem sind, ich sage mal sehr "preisbewusste" Kondensatoren verbaut. Das Ding ist ein Unfall und kein Netzteil alleine die Sekundärseite bei dem Budget DRINGEND raus sofern du nicht willst das deine Kabel wegschmelzen.

Ist da was dran .. Natürlich werdet ihr schreiben auf keinen Fall aber ich bin mal verwirrt.


----------



## Combi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

die sache mit singlerail und multirail wurde gestern erst in einem beitrag der redaktion beantwortet.
hättest du mal die suchfunktion bemüht und nicht andere deine arbeit machen lassen wollen,wüsstest du die antwort.

benutz die sufu...
und nein...singlerail lässt nix abfackeln.
bei singlerail hast du eine stromschiene mit bis zu 60 ampere,oder mehr.kommt aufs nt an.
bei multirail hast du meist 30-50 ampere auf mehreren schienen.
zb die dual-gpu von amd braucht schon ein sehr starkes nt,unter 50 ampere pro schiene,geht der pc gar nicht erst an.


----------



## N00bler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Abfackeln wird dir das NT schon nicht.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Also Du musst ja nicht Antworten und wenn Du es tust dann sei doch einfach Höfflich ..wieso ist kein Mensch mehr höfflich ? Benutz die Suchfunktion und schau dir diese faulen leute doch mal an... Die haben auch ganz unverschämt nicht den ganzen Tag im Forum gelesen .. leute gibts aber ich bin mir sicher das du es den zeigen wirst.. 
Also Worte für die Suchfunkton ... """ Titan Black oder PowerColor """ Gleich erster Eintrag .. 
Ach was solls ich geb dir den LINK 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-oder-powercolor-radeon-r9-290x-lcs-oc-2.html


----------



## Pinchen1609 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

In dem von mir gestarteten Thema wird mir von vielen berichtet das ich ein ganz schrecklichen Fehler mit meinem Nt gemacht habe und am besten gleich die Feuerwehr rufen sollte


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> In dem von mir gestarteten Thema wird mir von vielen berichtet das ich ein ganz schrecklichen Fehler mit meinem Nt gemacht habe und am besten gleich die Feuerwehr rufen sollte


 
Das steht wortwörtlich nicht so in deinem Thread. Es werden dir lediglich die Gefahren eines Singlerail Netzteils erklärt. Wenn du das in Kauf nimmst bzw. das (wirklich Kleine) Risiko als vertretbar einstufst, ist das in Ordnung und immer noch deine Sache 

Edit: Mag ja sein, dass da manche übertreiben, aber es geht ja schließlich um deine Hardware und deine Sicherheit, weswegen wir versuchen das Risiko für beide(s) möglichst klein zu halten. Deswegen empfehlen wir auch nur Multirail-Netzteile im Forum


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen mit ihren Übertreibungen haben sich da mal wieder gemeldet. Fakt ist, dass du bei dem Netzteil sehr hohe Stromstärken auf ein beliebiges Kabel im PC jagen kannst und es im Extremfall zu Kabelbränden kommen könnte. Solange du aber neben dem PC sitzt wirst du sowas schnell genug bemerken.

Und zum anderen Punkt: Ja, Be Quiet hat auch schon mal bessere Netzteile verkauft


----------



## Pinchen1609 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das steht wortwörtlich nicht so in deinem Thread. Es werden dir lediglich die Gefahren eines Singlerail Netzteils erklärt.


 Wortwörtlich vieleicht nicht .. aber Danke jetzt Kauf ich mir en neues Netzteil und ihr seid schuld ! 

Das erklärt mal meiner Frau


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Das erklärt mal meiner Frau


 
Hätte lieber gesehen wie du deiner Frau das mit der Titan Black statt der GTX 780 erklärt hättest 
Welches NT soll's denn werden?


----------



## Pinchen1609 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

ja gute Frage .. Jetzt suche ich ein Netzteil das am Besten schon " Richtig gesleevte" (Modular)Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Für Single GPU wäre dieses das beste bzw. schon Luxus: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## haii91 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

ich habe das dpp 10 und empfehle es jeden weiter. Alleine deshalb wegen der unhörbaren lautstärke.


----------



## Goyoma (28. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Solange du aber neben dem PC sitzt wirst du sowas schnell genug bemerken.



Was macht man in einem solchen Fall eigentlich? Pc Stecker ziehen, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Was macht man in einem solchen Fall eigentlich? Pc Stecker ziehen, oder?


 
Natürlich. Was soll man auch sonst machen? Beten bringt nix


----------



## Joselman (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Gibt es mittlerweile mal ein voll modulares multirail NT?


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> So........ hallo Support einige Beiträge aus einem anderen Post haben mich bewogen mal nachzufragen was da dran ist an aussagen wie die Folgende ZB.
> 
> 
> Dein PowerZone ist Singelrail und damit Brandgefährdend! Zudem sind, ich sage mal sehr "preisbewusste" Kondensatoren verbaut. Das Ding ist ein Unfall und kein Netzteil alleine die Sekundärseite bei dem Budget DRINGEND raus sofern du nicht willst das deine Kabel wegschmelzen.
> ...



Hallo Pinchen1609,

nun, auch das be quiet! Power Zone verfügt über umfangreiche Schutzschaltungen, welche in einem Problemfall zur Abschaltung des Netzteils führen. Zudem ist der Kabelquerschnitt der jeweiligen Stromstärke angepasst. Es ist daher eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Kabel, bei richtiger Handhabung, schmelzen. Dennoch gilt aus Gründen der Sicherheit: 
*Eingeschaltete Elektrogeräte nie unbeaufsichtigt lassen!*

Auf unserer Webseite findest du unter anderem ausführliche Infos zur Sicherheitsausstattung unserer Netzteile sowie zu den Kondensatoren.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich etwas beruhigen.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...zone-netzteile-nur-fuer-die-amis-gedacht.html

@BQ Support Wird es noch ein P11 geben? Und wenn ja ohne CapXon Feststoff Caps? Dann bestell ich gleich 2, Ehrenwort 

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Ja, was CapXon Elkos in einem teuren P10 zu Suchen haben versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne noch einmal zusammenfassend und abschließend auf diesen Thread eingehen um etwas mehr Klarheit in das Thema des TE zubringen.

 Der Singlerail-Modus hat bei „grenzwertigen“ Hardwarekonfigurationen oder stark übertakteten Systemen unwidersprochen seine Vorteile. Wobei wir in der Vergangenheit und auch in naher Zukunft das Multirail-Design als das sicherere und bessere ansehen. In der Praxis ist uns bis dato noch kein Fall bekannt, bei dem die beim Singlerail-Design fehlende OCP tatsächlich ursächlich für einen Schaden an einem PC war. Dennoch haben uns immer wieder anfragen nach einem Netzteil im Leistungsbereich eines Dark Power mit Features für High-End Systeme und Overclocker erreicht, welches aber deutlich günstiger im Preis sein sollte. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir die Powerzone Netzteile entwickelt. Hier haben wir uns, nach intensiver Marktforschung, entschieden den Fokus auf 50°C Betriebstemperatur, Lüfternachlaufsteuerung, Lüfteranschlüsse und das Singlerail-Design zu legen. 
  Bezüglich der Kondensatoren haben wir uns für das Powerzone Netzteil für die technisch optimalen Kondensatoren entschieden ohne hier einem „Japan Cap Hipe“ hinterher zu laufen der technisch in diesem Netzteil tatsächlich keinerlei Vorteile bringt.


Ich hoffe ich konnte das Thema etwas mehr verdeutlichen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> In der Praxis ist uns bis dato noch kein Fall bekannt, bei dem die beim Singlerail-Design fehlende OCP tatsächlich ursächlich für einen Schaden an einem PC war.


Klar, weil ihr bisher nicht viel Single Rail Zeugs verkauft habt 
Zu diesem Thema ist das Jonnyguru Forum ganz interessant. Insbesondere die Aussagen von einem CM_Phaedrus.

Kurz:
Schäden durch Single Rail treten doch recht häufig auf. Zum Teil sind das dann Level 8 Errors wie falsch verwendete Kabel bzw falsche Kabel verwendet. In diesen Fällen ist dann auch mal 'nen Laufwerk (HDD) kaputt...



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Dennoch haben uns immer wieder anfragen nach einem Netzteil im Leistungsbereich eines Dark Power mit Features für High-End Systeme und Overclocker erreicht, welches aber deutlich günstiger im Preis sein sollte. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir die Powerzone Netzteile entwickelt. Hier haben wir uns, nach intensiver Marktforschung, entschieden den Fokus auf 50°C Betriebstemperatur, Lüfternachlaufsteuerung, Lüfteranschlüsse und das Singlerail-Design zu legen.


Die Frage ist doch: Wieviele von diesen Leuten gibt es?

Nur weil viele nach etwas fragen, heißt das nicht, dass auch viele was kaufen würden. Das beste Beispiel hierzu wären die Sub-300W Gold Netzteile im ATX Format, die in einigen Foren sehnlichst verlangt werden. Ich schätze mal, dass ihr es schaffen würdet, eine Hand voll Geräte davon abzusetzen...

Dazu kommt:
Ein sinnvoll gestaltetes Multi Rail Netzteil, bei dem man maximal 2 PCIe Stecker an eine +12V Rail hängt, sollte recht selten abschalten...

Bei 4 Rail Geräten mit 6 PCIe Anschlüssen würde ich zum Beispiel die (20-27,5A) Rails wie folgt verteilen.
+12V1: CPU, Laufwerke, ATX
+12V2: PCie1
+12V2: PCIe2
+12V3: PCie3

Am CPU Anschluss sollte man am besten 1-2 'dicke Elkos' dran hängen (also sowas um die 2200µF mindestens), aber auch an den Laufwerksanschlüssen sollte man dann 'nen paar mittelprächtige Elkos hängen (470-1000µF). Gleiches natürlich auch bei den Grafikanschlüssen. Das scheint wohl dank der nicht vorhandenen Kapazitäten und der richtig bescheidenen Leistungsaufnahme moderner Grafikkarten nötig zu sein. 

Und hier mal 'nen paar Links für die Technik (falls noch nicht bekannt)
Leistungsaufnahme der Karte im Detail - MSI R9 290X Lightning im Test: Kalter Blitz mit dicken Backen
Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten
Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test: Die Zähmung der Lüfter
Leistungsaufnahme: Idle im Detail - Exklusiv bei Tom´s Hardware im Test: Powercolor Devil13 R9 290X2 (+ folgende)
Leistungsaufnahme: Messmethoden und Idle - Gigabyte GTX Titan Black GHz Edition: Mehr Takt & fetter Selbstbau-Kühler
Leistungsaufnahme beim Gaming im Detail - 4x GeForce GTX von Gigabyte im Test: 780 Ti OC & 780 GHz Edition vs. Titan OC & 780 OC


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: be Qiet 750 Brandgefährdend*

Sollten die Kapazitäten nicht so nah wie möglich am Verbraucher liegen? Dann wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll(er) möglicherweise kleinere Kapazitäten direkt in den Steckern zu integrieren, der PCIe 6-Pin stecker meines alten OCZ Modstream hatte das z.B. und noch einen dicken Ferritring um das PCIe-Kabel


----------

